# ice fishing in md



## dockmaster (Apr 18, 2009)

does anybody know any ice fishing spots in or around maryland? I know a lake right next to whitetail ski resort that people ice fish on. has anyone fished there before? thanks.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

*Deep Creek Lake*



dockmaster said:


> I know a lake right next to whitetail ski resort that people ice fish on.


That would be Deep Creek Lake. 

Last time we were at whitetail I saw people fishing out there. I've never tried it.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Try this Deep Creek lake fishing forum...lots-o-ice fishing reports.

http://fishdeepcreek.websitetoolbox.com/

I'm out there every year but never did the ice-thing...yet.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Blair's Valley Lake and yes it's a good ice fishing lake. I am hoping to get a good freeze this year and fish some coves on the Magothy.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

yep all around northwest MD


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Rocky Gap Lake,*

Broad Creek in Harford County, and the Northeast River in Cecil County are also good bets.

Good luck!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Do you need braid to fish for ice, or would mono work fine? Are Gami hooks sharp enough to penetrate ice?


----------



## chris21 (Jul 19, 2008)

As a weather hobbyist, i can tell you guys that most lakes (and even the magothy) will likely be frozen in one to two weeks.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Any Crappie in the Magothy?


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

chris21 said:


> As a weather hobbyist, i can tell you guys that most lakes (and even the magothy) will likely be frozen in one to two weeks.


But will they be safe to walk on in two weeks??


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

https://www.lake-link.com/_regionme/index.cfm?Referrer=/fishreports/

i stumbled upon this ice fishing site this a.m. kinda interesting reading the reports.


----------

